# My wish list



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Here we go this is my wish list. 
Speakers would be - MK 150 THX 
Amp - pre amp - Marantz mm8003 av8003
Projector - mitsubishi HC 6800
Acoustic room treatment
Oppo DVD player BDP- 95 

One day i will have this. 
It's just the speakers that are a bit to much.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice :T
I'm pretty happy with my current system but I would like to add a couple things:
1 pair of RBH Sound SE-61.
An Acurus A-250.
and a new Blu-ray player.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My wish is broken up into short and long term...

In the short term a second Emotiva XPA-5 amp for zone two (and three) and maybe the addition of a Oppo blu ray player. Money should permit in the next couple of months.

In the long term is something along the lines of Revel speakers and a LCoS projector, could be years before I achieve this tho... :spend:


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

You know the good thing about having a wish list, is that when it comes to the time to buy what you have wished for you generally have the money to afford what is the latest on the market or something a little better.:spend:


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

My wish list:

Oppo-BD-95
CHT SHO-10's all around.
Emotiva XMC-1
Emotiva XPA-7(If they would ever make it) or a UPA-7
A nice projector w/anamorphic lens & sled.
A 2.35 screen

Luckily I already have my dream sub, a DTS-10!


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

600+ lumens @ D65K LED projector.
2.35:1 screens + A-lens.
Home Theater chairs that my wife will accept


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

If it is going to be a wish list - then should think BIG 

My wish List :-
Pre = Krell Evolution 707
Power = Krell Evolution 403e + 2x402e
Player = Oppo BDP95
Speakers = Proac Carbon Pro 6 + Response D Monitor
Sub = Velodyne Digital Drive PLUS 15

PLUS a 60" Samsung Latest LED TV


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi 
This my new list
Crown XLS1000 amp X 5
HC6800
Anthem MRX 500
Danley DTS-10 sub
I have ordered this gear so far
Just can't think of fronts


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Go big or go home!

Living Room HT:
1) Sharp 70" Elite LCD TV (I think... else the Panny 65" VT30, perhaps more realistically GT30)
2) A pair of Velodyne subs (unsure which ones yet) or pair of SVS PB13-Ultras
3) SVS AS-EQ1 subwoofer EQ
4) Emotiva XPA-3 (I don't THINK it's really needed but why the not?)
5) Oppo 93 Blu-ray (upgrade my older Panny BR)
(I'm happy with my Klipsch reference speakers, for now)

MBR Setup:
1) Panasonic 55" VT30 Plasma or high end Sammy LCD (55") (upgrades current Sony 40")
2) Paradigm SE main speakers (upgrades current B&W DM610s)
3) Move my current Emotiva Ultra 12 from the LR to the MBR once it's upgraded to the above. (replaces current Polk sub)

Realistically, (1) I'll have my existing LR tv recalibrated (65" Mits CRT RPTV) and add a second Emotiva sub in the LR, and be fairly happy there, and (2) upgrade the old B&W mains to the Paradigm SE to match the existing center and ADP-190 surrounds, and I'll be content with the MBR system, even if the TV is a little small. I'm content with the rest of my system.

Hopefully the "realistic" wish list can be accomplished in the next 6 months.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You really asked for it!!! Let's see...

Screen - Probably the SeymourAV acoustically transparent ones, though I'm not too well versed in this stuff
Projector - Probably a JVC, again I'm not too well versed in this stuff
HT Designer - Someone with some really cool CAD software, like, but not limited to Dennis Erskine or Keith Yates
HT Processor - The Lexicon MP-20
HT Main speakers - Probably either the Seaton Catalyst, TAD Reference One, or Gedlee Summa. Or maybe DIY. Dunno. Maybe a CBT Line Array with Accutons and RAALs? hey, it is a wish list :spend: 
HT Amplifiers - Assuming the speakers aren't already amplified, I'd like some Hypex Ncore 1200 modules
HT Surround speakers - Of course the Seaton Spark, Tad Reference Compact, but also the KEF 201/2
Surround amps - I can settle for some Hypex UCD400s :yikes:
Subwoofers - Four dual opposed Funkywaves Cabinets of Acousric elegance AV15X :hsd::hsd::hsd:
Subwoofers for deep bass - Thigpen Rotary Infinite Baffle :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:
HT Seating - Watson's Montana Seating
BDP - Oppo-93

Living Room Television - the new Pioneer Elite LED - and I'm a plasma guy! :yikes:
Living Room receiver - Denon 4311
Living Room amps - 3x Marantz MA9S1 + MM7055
Living Room speakers - Probably the Salk Soundscape 12 + Soundscape Center 
Living Room surrounds - Probably the Salk Soundscape M7
Living Room sub - Two Seaton Submerisves stealth'd as endtables :innocent:
Living Room Acoustic Treatments - Whatever collection of GIK Art Panels, corner traps, and QRD Diffusors looks and sounds best ;P
BDP - Oppo-95

Computer Speakers - Revel Ultima Gem 2
Computer Amp - VTL IT-85
Computer Sub - Sealed Funkywaves/ CSS SDX15mk 2
Computer - I could build it myself, but hey, why not a Falcon Northwest instead?
Computer Monitor - ??? Been waiting for the Samsung OLED

Bedroom Television - Panasonic VT30 55"
Bedroom Speaker - Nao Note
Bedroom Processor - Emotiva UMC-1
Bedroom Amp - ATI 3004
Bedroom Surrounds - Linkwitz Pluto


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

GranteedEV said:


> You really asked for it!!! Let's see...
> 
> 
> Subwoofers - Four dual opposed Funkywaves Cabinets of Acousric elegance AV15X :hsd::hsd::hsd:
> Subwoofers for deep bass - Thigpen Rotary Infinite Baffle :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


Then you have the opportunity to rebuild with well designed rooms to fully appreciate the equipment.. :rofl2:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

GranteedEV said:


> You really asked for it!!! Let's see...
> 
> Screen - Probably the SeymourAV acoustically transparent ones, though I'm not too well versed in this stuff
> Projector - Probably a JVC, again I'm not too well versed in this stuff
> ...


Wow! Now that is a list of must haves!


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow


----------

